
The End of Empire - indigodaddy
https://www.truthdig.com/articles/the-end-of-empire/
======
masonic

      This collective self-delusion saw the United States make the greatest strategic blunder in its history
    

The 282,000 Allied war dead (and 1.3 million overall dead) from the Vietnam
War might disagree.

~~~
indigodaddy
I suppose human loss was not the prevailing factor in the author's
determination.

